# User IDs switched around?



## Asmor (Jan 27, 2011)

I received this email today:



			
				RavenCrowKing said:
			
		

> Subject: WTF, Mate
> 
> I noted you posted to Hussar's wall using my login.  The mods have also been notified.




I was... very confused. Not least because there was no context and I was only vaguely aware of any of the names involved. Did a quick google search to confirm that this was probably something on ENWorld.

I looked up Hussar's wall, and found this message:



			
				RavenCrowKing said:
			
		

> Hey, you're the guy who made the D&D attack icon font, right?
> 
> If so, please email me at itoltz@gmail.com. I'd like to get your permission to distribute the font with a program I've written. Thanks!




That is indeed a message written by me, not him. Also explains how he got my email address. But more telling, that's a message I posted on Daelkyr's wall, quite a long time ago.

I'm guessing that somehow some user IDs got switched somewhere.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 27, 2011)

A database hiccup of some sort.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

I recommend contacting darjr about that. from what I am to understand, he is the SUPER TECH-MAN! for enworld.

oops, ninja'ed by a mod!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2011)

Calling [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]!


----------



## jonesy (Jan 27, 2011)

The exact same thing happened between me and steeldragons last year. I notified Darkness about it back then.

This is the PM I sent him (Darkness):

_"Topic: Newsfeed glitch, or something

This message appeared on my newsfeed wall:

"jonesy has posted on steeldragons's wall.

Hey, you're the guy who made the D&D attack icon font, right?

If so, please email me at itoltz@gmail.com. I'd like to get your permission to distribute the font with a program I've written. Thanks!"

Thing is, I never posted anything like that. And when I google it I get an Enworld message by some guy called carlo585 to himself. This is really weird."_


----------



## Asmor (Jan 27, 2011)

Wait, so your hiccup involved the same message by me?

Now that's just weird.

Clearly, I am the nexus of all parallel ENWorlds.


----------



## darjr (Jan 27, 2011)

parallel ENWorlds, oh boy. Looking into it.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 27, 2011)

darjr said:


> parallel ENWorlds, oh boy. Looking into it.



There's something for your job resume. "Fixing parallel universe overlaps."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 27, 2011)

You mean...

There's an Evil ENWorld out there with a goatee?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 27, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You mean...
> 
> There's an Evil ENWorld out there with a goatee?



Er, sorry to dissapoint you, but no.  There's a clean-shaven ENWorld out there where nobody knows what an edition war is, and everyone posts together in joy and harmony.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 27, 2011)

hafrogman said:


> Er, sorry to dissapoint you, but no.  There's a clean-shaven ENWorld out there where nobody knows what an edition war is, and everyone posts together in joy and harmony.




Having traveled through every _possible_ reality, I can assure you that such a thing does not and can not exist.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 27, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You mean...
> 
> There's an Evil ENWorld out there with a goatee?




No, just a Red ENWorld and a Blue ENWorld.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 28, 2011)

Or maybe...

You know, we just had that malware thing happen...

What if ENWorld was a brainwashed secret agent website, and it's existence as a harmless gaming website is just a cover?  And now, it's secret side is beginning to assert itself; it stirs, like Jason Bourne or Douglas Quaid/Hauser.


----------



## darjr (Jan 28, 2011)

[MENTION=1154]Asmor[/MENTION], it's a bug. You have the distinction of having posted the first visitor message, at least by id. And that id is 1, it seems that some default gets used under certain situations.

Would you like it removed? I notice that the original was deleted.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't actually delete anything, so that's another bug...

Obviously the ones that aren't posted by me should be deleted. And the original message isn't really relevant any more, so I don't care what happens to it. I'm pretty free about giving out my email address, so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Nagol (Jan 28, 2011)

Why not change the content of message 1 so that the userid is a board personality (Morrus or darjr) and the text reads "The message didn't post correctly, try again" until the bug is found?  That way people will realise what's happening and know it's known.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 28, 2011)

NOOOOO! Without the distinction of having the first message, I am nothing... Nothing!


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 8, 2011)

darjr said:


> [MENTION=1154]Asmor[/MENTION], it's a bug. You have the distinction of having posted the first visitor message, at least by id. And that id is 1, it seems that some default gets used under certain situations.
> 
> Would you like it removed? I notice that the original was deleted.




I just had the same thing happen to me. It seems to happen if you edit a visitor message. That message comes up instead of the edited one. Try it yourself to see if you can reproduce the problem.

I actually thought this was some sort of spammer attack, trying to get D&D fans to email them so they could harvest email addresses.

I now know it isn't, but it is a shame that this error is dumping someone's email address across ENWorld. When you solve this, it would be nice if it could be removed from people's walls.


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 8, 2011)

Asmor said:


> NOOOOO! Without the distinction of having the first message, I am nothing... Nothing!




You are the official ENWorld version of a Rick Roll:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5vnt3VYCC4"]Asmor Roll[/ame].


----------

